
It’s Fine. Don’t Fight It. Six Steps to Programmer’s Zen - ArturT
http://blog.lunarlogic.io/2016/six-steps-to-programmers-zen/1/
======
slindz
A helpful reminder of the negative patterns we programmers are prone to.

If I were more diligent in keeping a list of articles to review regularly, I
would put this one on it.

